# They are thick in the pass.



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

Kind of crappy weather today. Strong NW wind that was a tad cold. Sheepshead were thick. I fished the center of the panama city pass and had my limit in 40 minutes. 
Looked for pompano but only ran into one nice one (me and the wife just finished eating it). 
Gonna try again Friday and Saturday.


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

Pictures are nice.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job getting on the fish and thanks for the report !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice haul!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

What were they eating.... that's a great haul!


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

All were caught on fiddlers.


----------



## Team Kaos (Jun 21, 2017)

Good work Captain!


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

Boy, all the local P'Cola Sheepies must have migrated west. I went yesterday to P'Cola Pass and didn't get one!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Bay Ranger said:


> Boy, all the local P'Cola Sheepies must have migrated west. I went yesterday to P'Cola Pass and didn't get one!


Last three days I counted no less than 15 boats in Pensacola pass sheephead fishing.


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

I know, I've see them. But is anyone catching anything? I sure don't see glowing reports on this site.


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

I wouldn't say they were super thick in the panama city pass but there are good numbers. The last 6 or 7 trips my crew all got limits inside of 4 hours.
Sunday I was watching at least a hundred sheep's on the rocks of the jetties laying eggs and clouding the water. A fly lined fiddler lasted maybe 10 seconds.


----------

